# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  intercepter l'evenement close de la fentre

## awalter1

Bonjour,
Dans mon appli python, j'utilise matplotlib.pyplot.
A partir de la fentre affichant mon graphique, je voudrais intercepter le close effectu  partir du menu de la fentre (sous linux coin haut gauche).
En gtk on fait 

```
win.connect('delete_event', MyDelete)
```

, mais l je n'ai rien trouv.
Il se trouve que le bouton de cette fentre ferme toutes les autres fentres de mon appli python.
Voici la fentre prsentant mon graphique:

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonsoir,

Et bien je ne pratique pas matplotlib mais c'est du Tkinter et en Tk sous Python c'est:


```

```

Je vous laisse trouver le 'root' Tk  :;):  (Edit du code ? Pas le temps)

@+

----------

